# Major League Baseball Team Scores 24 Runs in One Game



## WhatInThe (Aug 17, 2018)

The major league baseball New York Mets scored 24 runs in one game defeating Philadelphia 24-4.

https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...tes-news-mets-score-franchise-record-24-runs/

I couldn't believe the score when I first saw it. I thought it was mistake on a sports news ticker. 24-4, I thought it was football or something.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm sure Mets fans and the players were stunned how well they played against the Phillies in the 1st game of a double header with that final score
This will probably be the#1 highlight of the miserable season they are having this yr Sue


----------



## DaveA (Aug 17, 2018)

Surprising to see the Phillies take it on the chin like that after they just split a two game series with the high-flying Red Sox.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 18, 2018)

If any of you ever played baseball you would understand how that could happen to have so many runs.

Some days you just can't get anyone out and when the score is bad the coach puts in non starters to give them a chance.

And some days you have just run out of pitchers.


----------

